# One of my gouramies does not look good :/



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

One of my gouramies does not look good. He is floating sideways and backwards and hanging around weird areas of the tank and staying idle. I thought he died and tried to move him but apparently he's still alive. I hate seeing fish like this. Is there anything I can or should do? Any miraculous recoveries that could happen? All the other fish in the tank are fine. Please help


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

hard to say with the info provided..... does he have any signs of illness gills red sores or bump on his body, how old is he, water perams..... 

Could be a swim blatter problem... have you fed the fish any new.... 

I'm truly sorry, that I don't have the answer for you.


----------



## squilla1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

My 1st thought was swim bladder-does he look bloated ,or have trouble staying at depth?Any discoloration or light fuzzy looking areas on his body?


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

No bloating or discoloration or bumps. He's only about two weeks old. He's just hovering around the top vertically, mouth to the water and body straight down. He's moving and swimming every so often, but he's mainly idle in that position in a remote corner of the tank(up top by filter or the heater). He has been kind of doing nothing for a while but I just though he was afraid of the other fish but today he's started doing this and looking totally lifeless. Not sure if there's anything I could do. He's been in this position for about 5 hours now(at least). Thanks for your attempted help so far. Any other ideas?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Isolate him if you can and feed him some blanched ground up peas....sometime this works with blatter disorders.... no promises here.


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

What are blanched ground up peas? Are they like human food ro special kind of fish food?


----------



## squilla1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

Unfortunately It doesnt sound good.Try the peas thing-frozen regular peas put in boiling water till softer then mashed into small chunks;but my experience with what your'e describing more often than not leads to fatality


----------

